# Boggin in the Back Forty



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

This is going to be a lot of fun. We would love to see anyone who can make it!

So far here are the event supporters:


MUD DIVA TEES www.mud-divatees.com (the best tee shirts and beer koozies ever!)
MUDDY LENS (promotion and photography)
UNDERGROUND ATV www.undergroundatv.com (monetary donation)
WILD BOAR ATV PARTS (product to be announced)
BERRY HILL RACK PADS (donating a custom atv stereo valued at 399.00)
SPIDER GRIPS (20 pair of atv grips)
COMPETITION SPORTS of Gulf Port, MS ( product to be announced)
IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN SUPPORTING THIS EVENT OR MAKING A DONATION PLEASE CONTACT ME AT [email protected] Angela Monarch











Donna


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I wish this one was closer to me.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I wish this one was closer to me.


You sound like me! Unless something horrible happens, I won 't miss this. It's close enough to ride the bikes to! 

Donna


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

will there be anyplace to ride or is it just mud bog?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

tims 650brute said:


> will there be anyplace to ride or is it just mud bog?


Just a Race I think....


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

It's just a race. No one except racers are to bring bikes. But, it's close to Up the Creek Acres, Rattlesnake Hill, and 1 hour from Red Creek. So, really anyone who wanted to and was traveling a little ways, could enjoy the races on Saturday and ride at one of the ATV parks on Sunday. 

Donna


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's the pics from Boggin in the Back Forty. It really went well and everyone had a lot of fun. Reed placed 1st and Brandi 2nd in the kiddie bog. Brandon placed 3rd in his class. I feel a set of silver backs in his future! The zillas really didn't do well in the pit. 

Donna
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=398132529&albumId=1745720


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Very Nice Pics Donna.....I wished I would have been there. Maybe my Brute will be ready next week.... lol


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Where you headed next? Southern Ridge? We'll be at the Mud Hole Sept 19.


Donna


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

suzette70 said:


> Where you headed next? Southern Ridge? We'll be at the Mud Hole Sept 19.
> 
> 
> Donna


The High Lifter race in CUllman,AL on the 29th this month. Then the local one here in Pikville on Sept. 26th....The hopfully the ECMR one in October.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Pics.....


----------

